
Compilation of resources for building CI/CD pipelines for Serverless apps - jayair
Over the last few weeks we&#x27;ve been writing about various topics around building CI&#x2F;CD pipelines for Serverless Framework applications on AWS. You might have come across our guide on CodePipeline and CodeBuild - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.run&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-to-build-a-cicd-pipeline-for-serverless-apps-with-codepipeline-and-codebuild. We&#x27;ve compiled them all into one post. Hopefully, it&#x27;s a useful resource for people that are looking to build their own production-ready pipeline.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.run&#x2F;blog&#x2F;building-a-cicd-pipeline-for-serverless-apps
======
jayair
Clickable link: [https://seed.run/blog/building-a-cicd-pipeline-for-
serverles...](https://seed.run/blog/building-a-cicd-pipeline-for-serverless-
apps)

